# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si do e dëshironit partnerin/en tuaj?

## bebushja

Si do e deshironit partnerin/patneren tuaj?

Te ishte e/i gjate,e/i e shkurter,e/i mesatar?
Te ishte e/i dobet, e/i shendosh,e/i mesatar?
Te ishte e/i bukur ,me nje trup te persosur,apo mesatar
Jeni te mirpritur per tu shprehur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

> Si do e deshironit /partneren tuaj?


*tjet e gjat  elegante  me sy tkuq  serjoze dhe icik shakatore .

PS: tket dhe pare per vete ajo*

----------


## Cobra1

Te ishte i/e shemtuar qe te me perkiste vetem mua dhe jo dikujt tjetri  .

hahahahahhhahahahahahaaaaaa

----------


## bebushja

:buzeqeshje: 
 Te jete i gjate,pak i mbushur(qe ti rin bukur pantallonat ,me nje trup te formuar mire,nuk mund te quaj dote nje djal te bukur pa pasur nje trup te formuar.
ju pershendes

----------


## _Elena_

Rendesi nuk ka si do ta deshiroja une ose tjetri
Une ndoshta jam 1.50 e gjate dhe deshiroj qe ate qe te kem pran ta kem 1.80 cm te gjate,ndoshta jam e shendosh dhe e dua te dobet... 
Sikur nuk shkon kjo pune
Mendimi im personal eshte se nuk duhet te enderrojm 
Mjafton te kemi prane dike qe na pershtatet  :i qetë:  

P.s Me pelqen ashtu si eshte,i ka te gjitha ato qe une deshiroj  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Michaela

te gjete /mesatar/edhe bukuria mesatar se po qe shume i bukur ma marrin:P

----------


## Gerrard

*Keshtu si e kam zgjedhur e kam si shpirt, c'me duhen komentet apo ta merrja msysh kot si padashje 

Trup mesatar.
Elegante vet profesioni eshte i till qe e kerkon elegante.
Per bukuri skom ca me i thon.
Syt i ka Blu ashu sic i kam dashur.
Buzet ufffa ca i kujtova 
Per mua e ka c'do gje qe do deshiroja ke nje femer.
Po ce do se e kom gjet ne jom nrregull me ate qe kam.

Kalofshi Mire

T-B*

----------


## Erindi

Te Jete e mesme Me pak,Mesatare Dmth,Me Permasa te Mjaftueshme Se Dhe Shum Sikur Ska Lezet,Simpatike P.S E rendesishme eshte ti pelqej te zotit te punes.Jo Shum e Dobet Mesatare ,Jo e Bukur,Dua Qe Bukurine Ta kete Brenda Me Shum Se Sa Jasht

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Pershendetje te Gjithve !
Urime Bebushja per temen  :buzeqeshje: 

Per Mua Ca Rendesi Ka  Ka Gjatesia,I dobet apo i shendoshe, 
E bukur apo e shemtuar . Rendesi ka qe te na perputhen idet,

Me Respekt Saimiri

----------


## SaS

per mua me mire picirruke qe te kem fuqi ta ngre hopa !!! se po qe e gjate lame nom te dy perfundojme ne kanal !!!  :ngerdheshje:  une per vete e dua 162 cm me taka 170 !!! te kete syte e medhenj se kane shume rendesi per mua !!! te kete nje emer edhe nje zemer edhe zemren te ma kete falur mua te gjithen !!! edhe te jete e qeshur sepse kjo tregon qe do jetoj me shume se mua ajo nga te qeshurat !!!

----------


## KOKASHTA

Bukurine e shof shume tek nje femer dhe besoj se te gjithe e shikojn kete gje, megjithese shumica thone "DUA TE JETE E SINQERTE DHE E MIRE NE SHPIRT"

Meqe jam 184 cm e du ta kem icik te gjate, se ashtu bohemi si OLIO me STELION.
Un jam mesatar dhe do e pranoja partenere mesatare ose me te dobet. Te shendoshe jo, spara i pelqej femrat lluqe

 :i qetë:

----------


## Nolird

te jet e gjate mesatare/ trup te persosur/sy te kaltert/dhe e bukur.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Si do e deshironit partnerin/patneren tuaj?
> 
> Te ishte e/i gjate,e/i e shkurter,e/i mesatar?
> Te ishte e/i dobet, e/i shendosh,e/i mesatar?
> Te ishte e/i bukur ,me nje trup te persosur,apo mesatar
> Jeni te mirpritur per tu shprehur


Do te doja dike qe te kishte zemer te madhe dhe qe sido te ishte aparenca e tij,per mua do te ishte me i bukuri......... :buzeqeshje:  


respekte bebushe

----------


## Dorontina

Si e du partenerin tim ?
-*i gjat po se jam vet e gjatê* kur me thot dikush ka 170  :i ngrysur:  ...

-*te ka nji katakter qe shifet ne fytyrê,* ftyra reflekton ate qe ka ne zemer ne kokê e ne trup !
-*te jetê demoktat e sportist ne bised* , biseda asht nji pjes shum me rendesi dhe respekti i femres e jo une burr e ti gru ...dialogu ka shum resedi dhe respekti, ska ma femer budalle e mashkull herkyl ! por ka harmoni ...

-*ngjyra e syve ska rendesi  por shiqimi* , ka mashkuj qe nuk din me kqyr po din me folê ...ok...disa din me shkru ok ...disa komunikojn ne sy , komplisiteti vjen kur asht deshira e dyanshme.

-*te don jeten,me dasht jeten dot thot me ja dit vlerat e jetes* me nda te keqen nga e mira me ik te keqen me kerku te miren nji lloj fillozofije ...
-*te mos asht fanatik ne fe, ne politik, ne sport*, ne bindje meselesh ...por me moderim te gjitha, dqo extrem te qet nga vetja ....
-*dhe se fundi pasuria a ka vlerê ?*
*ka edhe ska* 
-*pat pasuri ka edhe miq shum* , pra e ki edhe miqsin e madhe rreth vetes 24/24 e nji dit te pelcet durimi se ndihesh me tepe mace se femer ....

-*te asht i vorfur, e ke te gjith farefisin e tij ne kokê* 24/24 se ata qe skan din me lyp ket e di shum mirê...pra nese nuk ep pare te thojn gruja paska pantolla veshur e jo fustanê ...

*A mendoni qe ekziston parteneri qe kerkoi une ???? ...*

----------


## DI_ANA

> te kuptoj shume drejt ,por mendoj se cdo gje ka rendesin e saj si bukuria trupore dhe ajo shpirterore


Me pare i dhashe shume rendesi aparences dhe u dogja...
Tani nuk dua ti kushtoj rendesi dhe kerkoj vetem zemren,sepse vetem aty mund te gjej gjysmen time qe me mungon.
Bukuria shpirtorere dhe fizike nuk mund te jene gjithmone bashke.

----------


## shefqeti11

personalisht vetem nje pretendim kam: T'i japi mundesin ai Zoti i madh (qe flasim e besojm te gjithe ne te) qe te jetoj si gjithe te tjeret....keshtu do e doja, me jet e le te mos ish pran meje....







p.s. jane disa persona, por te vecant edhe te paket ketu ne forum, qe me bejn te ndihme mire duke pasur komunikim me ta, i pershendes dhe i falenderoj (por jan te paket ama dhe kjo u a rrit vlerat me shume)

----------


## DI_ANA

> pse vete gjysme zemre ke ti diana ??? une mendoj se kemi nje zemer !!! po ka edhe perjashtime !!! pekte !!!



Per vete kam nje zemer shume te madhe dhe kerkoj te gjej ate zemer po aq te madhe qe te mund ti pershtatet..
Bukurise nuk i jap me rendesi.

respekte per ty

----------


## Dorontina

> Bukuria shpirtorere dhe fizike nuk mund te jene gjithmone bashke.


bukuria shpirterore reflekton ne bukurin trupore .

ma e bukura vajz ep vetem qka ka andaj une mendoj nji njeri qe din ai din te mban veten dhe grun ai qe nuk din ai nuk din as per vete, per ate une une i quj shumicen e mashkujve:femij te lasdruar...se nuk din as per vete as per femren, tash ta ap nji keshill; ai person qe thu je zhgenjy nga bukuria e jashtme, si i ka floket, barkun sot ? ..apo floket kan ikur e barku asht rritur hahah ..fryren e ka at bukuri tash ? Jo se ka dal pa kontrollu oren , darken, gjunin, pijen,borgjin....keto i flas nga pervoja sot me me ble me pare "ajo bukuri ska ma vlerê " ...ndet shitet diku tjeter ....
*a pajtohesh me mu Di_ana apo ke tjeter pervoj dhe bindje ?*

----------


## DI_ANA

> bukuria shpirterore reflekton ne bukurin trupore .
> 
> ma e bukura vajz ep vetem qka ka andaj une mendoj nji njeri qe din ai din te mban veten dhe grun ai qe nuk din ai nuk din as per vete, per ate une une i quj shumicen e mashkujve:femij te lasdruar...se nuk din as per vete as per femren, tash ta ap nji keshill; ai person qe thu je zhgenjy nga bukuria e jashtme, si i ka floket, barkun sot ? ..apo floket kan ikur e barku asht rritur hahah ..fryren e ka at bukuri tash ? Jo se ka dal pa kontrollu oren , darken, gjunin, pijen,borgjin....keto i flas nga pervoja sot me me ble me pare "ajo bukuri ska ma vlerê " ...ndet shitet diku tjeter ....
> *a pajtohesh me mu Di_ana apo ke tjeter pervoj dhe bindje ?*


Dorontina po them qe jo gjithmone pershtaten keto te dyja bashke.
Ai qe kam dashur edhe sot eshte po aq i bukur dhe asgje nuk ka ndryshuar te ai..
Sigurisht qe ka edhe njerez me zemer dhe me bukuri ne trup...po ja qe nuk kane qene per mua...kam njohur te bukur po jo te sinqerte.


respekte

----------


## Dorontina

Po Don Juanat ekzistojn ...por Romeo vetem me 14 Shkurt  :i ngrysur:  e femrat jan te gjithat GJulieta por ka edhe ndoj Gjuli qe jan krenari per disa Jarana e DonJuana e Harama ...

----------

